# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Здоровье Собаки

## barrbosa

Прошу прощенья если такая тема на форуме уже есть
Но у меня вапрос ? После прогулки ну соответственно мы набегаемся и наченаем дышать хе-ех-хе-ех-хе и так может продолжаться до часа потом успакаеваеться. Что ето такое ну я понимаю запыхался 
А почему так долго?

----------


## Natusik

А что вы на прогулке делаете, что собака так долго восстанавиливается? Сколько лет собаке?
Видео такого пыхтения нельзя выложить?

----------


## barrbosa

Мы играемся тренеруемся а потом за мячиками да за летучкой ганяеться
А дышит да как обычно Собаки дышат язык всторону и дышит Нет я понимаю что набегался жарко 
Но дома это продолжаться может очень долго
Может действительно Собаки так долго востонавливаються 
Собаки 10 месяцев

----------


## Lynx

Да обычно даже по жаре набегавшись за 20 минут отхекиваются и дальше дышат уже спокойно.
Он у вас не перекормлен? Когда жарко щенку лучше быть недокормленным, чтобы последние ребра просматривались, тогда ему легче переносить жару, да и нагрузка на суставы и сердце меньше.

----------


## barrbosa

Ясно обычное евление. Кстати если кормление разбито на два раза в какое время лучше кормить

----------


## Natusik

> Мы играемся тренеруемся а потом за мячиками да за летучкой ганяеться
> А дышит да как обычно Собаки дышат язык всторону и дышит Нет я понимаю что набегался жарко 
> Но дома это продолжаться может очень долго
> Может действительно Собаки так долго востонавливаються 
> Собаки 10 месяцев


Моей малиноске 9 месяцев и энергии у неё хоть отбавляй. Будет носиться за тарелкой, пока не упадёт. Поэтому я сама регулирую её нагрузку. Вижу, что слишком часто начала дышать и язык вываливается, отправляю на отдых. А по жаре ещё и тепловой удар можно заработать. Собака может активно бегать, а потом ни с того ни с сего свалиться. Были уже такие случаи.
И насчёт рёбер - это правда.
Комить нужно в то время, когда не предполагается физической нагрузки (то есть не перед прогулками-тренировками, а после). Лично я кормлю либо рано утром, после выгула (либо в это же время на следу), либо попозже, если предполагается тренировка по защите. А вечером в одно и то же время - часов после 22-х, после всех активностей.
Тут ещё многое зависит от Вашего режима дня и тренировок. Многие кормят собак только в процессе тренировки или после.

----------

